# New Update



## Michael Antrum (Apr 14, 2021)

Pleasant surprise this morning to find Staffpad has been updated to 1.4.5, mainly bug fixes and tweaks, but it's nice to see it being updated. Still my favourite music software......


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 15, 2021)

Certainly welcome, but VERY modest for 4 months work...


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Apr 15, 2021)

I think they have a CineSamples sale again.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 15, 2021)

wcreed51 said:


> Certainly welcome, but VERY modest for 4 months





wcreed51 said:


> Certainly welcome, but VERY modest for 4 months work...


there is a bigger one in the works. no ETA though


----------



## MadLad (Apr 15, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> I think they have a CineSamples sale again.


Yeah, I finally got CineBrass and Cine Solo strings


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Apr 15, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> I think they have a CineSamples sale again.


Indeed!


> If you are a Staffpad user, you'll love this news! For the next 15 days, get 50% off all Cinesamples instruments. This promotion is only available on Staffpad through the Staffpad app-store and unrelated to any promotion running on the Cinesamples website.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 15, 2021)

I have been tempted to get this for a while, but I have notion and for learning to notate, I am happy with it (from what I hear Notion might have better handwriting recognition than StaffPad). However that sale on the cinesamples Instruments has got me thinking about getting it.


----------



## MadLad (Apr 15, 2021)

CineBrass is definitely worth it. It has that oomph you need for the powerful and epic stuff.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 15, 2021)

How much space does the libraries take up? As I only have a 64gb iPad Pro


----------



## MadLad (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't have it in front of me but it is either 1 or 2GB. That's what the other libraries are, too.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 15, 2021)

MadLad said:


> I don't have it in front of me but it is either 1 or 2GB. That's what the other libraries are, too.


Thank you so if I got all the cinesamples libraries that would be about 7gb+ ?


----------



## MadLad (Apr 15, 2021)

yeah, sounds about right.


----------



## sundrowned (Apr 15, 2021)

Seems a bit less stable on windows than the previous version. Score load times a bit longer, couple of crashes, a few other bits. Hope it's not optimisation for ipad at the expense of windows.


----------



## Gil (Apr 15, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> there is a bigger one in the works. no ETA though


Hello,
I'm dreaming the next update of Staffpad will include audio(at least, or video) import  I'll buy it absolutely in the minute!


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 15, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> there is a bigger one in the works. no ETA though


That's what I was hoping you'd say


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 21, 2021)

Windows version now updated to 3.4.12


----------

